# [Sammelthread] ArcheAge



## Gamer090 (21. August 2014)

In diesem Sammelthread sollen alle Infos bezüglich des MMOs ArcheAge rein.

- *Einleitung*

ArcheAge ist ein MMO vom Koreanischen Entwickler XL Games das für Europa und Nordamerika mit dem Publisher Trion zusammenarbeitet.
Nebst der Koreanischen Version und der Europäischen/Amerikanischen Version, gibt es auch eine Russische Version.

- *Release*

Der Release von ArcheAge für Europa und Nordamerika ist am 16.9.2014 nach 4 Closed Betas und einer Open Beta.

- *Free to Play und Abomodell*

ArcheAge ist was das Bezahlmodell angeht eigentlich ein Hybrid, es kann Kostenlos als F2P Spiel gespielt werden oder man zahlt einen Monatlichen Betrag. 

- Free to Play Einschränkungen

Wer kein Abo hat, muss mit ein paar Einschränkungen leben die jedoch keine Auswirkung haben auf die Ausrüstung des Charakters.
Das Auktionshaus kann nur zum Kaufen und nicht zum Verkaufen verwendet werden, was es etwas schwerer macht an Geld zu kommen, auch wenn der Chat genutzt werden kann.
Häuser können nicht gebaut werden und auch keine Vogelscheuchen können aufgestellt werden. 
Die Labor Points (Arbeitspunkte) regenerieren wenn man Online ist je 5 pro 5min und keine wenn man Offline ist.

- Vorteile vom Abo

Die Einschränkungen des F2P Modells gibt es nicht, alles kann genutzt werden was das Abo zum Teil attraktiv macht, aber es kann für manche auch als Nachteil angesehen werden.

- *Völker*

Es gibt 4 spielbare Völker in ArcheAge und je 2 davon gehören zu einer Fraktion und haben einen eigenen Kontinent.

 - Westlicher Kontinent

  -_ Nuian_

Die Nuian sind Menschenähnliche Spielbare Charaktere.

  - _Elfen_

Bei den Elfen gibt es nicht viel zu sagen, es sind einfach Elfen. 

 - Östlicher Kontinent

  - _Firran_

Die Firran sind Katzenähnliche Wesen die meistens auf den Hinterbeinen laufen.

  - _Harani_

Die Harani sehen aus wie Menschen aber sie sind etwas kleiner, jedoch nicht wie die typischen Zwerge, sondern einfach kleiner.

- *Klassen*

Es gibt in ArcheAge keine Klassen, klingt seltsam aber es ist so. Man kann aus 10 verschiedenen Talentbäumen, 3 wählen.
Wie man die Kombiniert ist jedem selbst überlassen, die Rüstung kann auch frei gewählt werden. Es ist also möglich eine Magier mit Plattenrüstung zu erstellen, wenn es einem nicht gefällt, kann man beim Skill Manager den Talentbaum gegen eine paar Silber ändern. Doch Vorsicht, dieser Betrag erhöht sich jedesmal, also nicht zu oft machen.

- *Crafting/Labor Points*

Man kann ich ArcheAge an verschiedenen Crafting-Station alles herstellen was man will, bzw fast alles. An den Crafting Station für die Materialien stellt man aus Holz, Stein oder was benötigt wird, die Materialien her für das Item.
Dann gehts zur Crafting Station für die verschiedenen Rüstungen,Waffen oder anderes.

Um Rüstungen,Waffen und alles herzustellen benötigt man Labor Points, die man nicht einfach so ausgeben sollte.
Als F2P-Spieler bekommt man 5 pro 5min wenn man Online ist und keine wenn man Offline ist.
Als zahlender Spieler bekommt man 10 pro 5min wenn man Online ist und 5 pro 5min wenn man Offline ist.

Ein einziges Rüstungsteil verbraucht locker 100LP, also dauert es etwas bis man genug hat.

- *Transportmittel*

 - _Schiffe_

In ArcheAge kann man sich sein eigenes Schiff bauen, kostet dementsprechend eine Menge Materialien.
Das Ruderboot bekommt man nach einer Quest geschenkt nur die Schiffe müssen gebaut werden.

Um ein Schiff zu bauen muss man beim NPC die Blaupause kaufen und die ganzen Materialien sammeln und herstellen.
Nur die Blaupause vom Piratenschiff kann nicht beim NPC gekauft werden, sie gibt es als Drop und evtl im Auktionshaus.

Es gibt Fischerboote, Handelsschiffe,Speedboote und Galeonen.

 - _U-Boote_

Ja richtig gelesen, es gibt U-Boote in ArcheAge mit denen man Unterwasser "fahren" kann. Sie dienen dazu die Unterwasserwelt zu erkunden ohne Sauerstoff zu brauchen.

 - _Kutschen_

Zwischen mehreren Stationen in einem oder zwei Gebieten fahren automatische Kutschen. Während der Fahrt kann jederzeit von der Kutsche abgesprungen werden, oder wer schnell genug ist, auch aufspringen.

 - _Autos_

Klingt verrückt oder? Aber es gibt wirklich Autos in ArcheAge, sowie Farmtraktoren die das bewässern der Farm erleichtern.

 - _Reittiere_

Das Private und zum Teil kostenlose durch eine Quest erworbene Reittier dient dazu fast überall hinzukommen ohne auf die Kutsche zu warten. Jedes Volk hat eine andere Reittierrasse und unterscheidet sich somit gleich auf den ersten Blick von anderen Völkern.

 - _Luftschiffe_

Zwischen 2 Gebieten fliegen Luftschiffe, jedoch nicht über den Kontinent hinaus. Man sollte den NPC der vor dem Turm steht ansprechen um zu lesen wohin die Luftschiffe fliegen. An grösseren Städten gibt es mehrere Luftschiffe, jedoch fliegt an der selben Stelle immer das selbe Luftschiff. 

- *Tieraufzucht/Gemüseanbau*

Klingt toll und es ist es auch, endlich kann man mal Papa oder Mama eines Tieres sein.  Die Tiere kauft man beim NPC und kann sie dann auf der eigenen Farm oder auf Öffentlichen Farmen züchten. Dafür wird ein spezifisches Futter benötigt das beim Saatguthändler erhältlich ist.

Der Gemüseanbau braucht ausser ein geeignetes Klima das ihr unten Rechts auf der Karte sehen könnt, nur Wasser und jede Menge Geduld. 
Tiere und Pflanzen brauchen Minuten bis Stunden bis sie ausgewachsen sind. Tiere geben als Beispiel das Huhn, Eier ab. 
Schaffe geben Wolle ab und somit ist jedes Tier für etwas gut.

- *Häuser*

Häuser können in ArcheAge nur von Spielern gebaut werden die ein Abo haben, es soll verhindern das die Bauplätze überfüllt von Spielern sind die nie Online kommen. Zwar muss spätestens alle 2 Wochen die Gebühr bezahlt werden, trotzdem wird sich daran so schnell nichts ändern.

Zur Auswahl stehen kleine Häuser bis zu den ganz grossen Häusern die auch schon mehr als nur ein Stockwerk haben.Es ist pro Account möglich 3 Häuser zu errichten, aber jedesmal steigen die Gebühren. 

Auf dem Nordkontinent können auch Häuser gebaut werden, da jedoch unterstehen die Gebühren der Gilde die das aktuelle Gebiet besetzt. Sie bestimmen wie hoch die Gebühren sind und verdienen somit auch etwas daran.
Was verständlich ist, schlussendlich müssen sie durch Kriege die einiges kosten können, wieder etwas einbringen. 

- *Burgen*

Burgen dienen den Belagerungsschlachten auf dem Nordkontinent, sie können auf Südkontinenten nicht errichtet werden. Denn sie sind nicht zum Wohnen gedacht. Feindliche Gilden können die Burg angreifen und zerstören, das PVP-Herz lacht. 

- *PVP*

Nebst dem PVP auf dem Nordkontinent ist es auch möglich auf den beiden Südlichen Kontinenten, also dem Westlichen und dem Östlichen, andere Spieler anzugreifen.
Spieler der anderen Fraktion bzw des anderen Kontinents sind logischerweise feindlich markiert. Die Spieler des eigenen Volkes kann man auch angreifen. Dies gibt aber Crime Points sowie Infamy Points.

- *PVE*

Instanzen sind zwar vorhanden, aber da das Spiel auf PVP ausgelegt ist, kaum vorhanden im Gegensatz zum PVP Teil.
Es gibt viele PVE-Quests, die auf das töten von Gegner aus sind, aber auf lange Sicht kann das langweilig werden.

- _Weltbosse

_Es gibt in ArcheAge mehrere Weltbosse wie der rote Drache, bei dem sogar eine grosse Gruppe 10min braucht.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VR86dOjmvxw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



- *Diebstahl*

Ja es kann in ArcheAge gestohlen werden. Wie? In dem ihr Pflanzen klaut die nicht von einer Vogelscheuche geschützt sind. Ihr hinterlässt rote Fussabdrücke die von anderen Spielern gemeldet werden können.
Wenn sie gemeldet worden sind, bekommt der Dieb Crime Points und Infamy Points.

Wer 50 Crime Points hat und im PVP getötet wird, landet vor Gericht. Die Spieler sind die Jury, sie mussten eine Quest dafür abschliessen, und bestimmen wer wie lange im Knast landet.

Bei den Infamy Points ist es anders, die gehen nicht runter wie die Crime Points nach dem Knastaufenthalt, sondern die bleiben bis der Spieler sich dazu entscheidet Quests zu erfüllen um sie wieder zu senken.
Hat man 3000 Infamy Points wird man automatisch zum Pirat.

- *Piraterie*

Wer ein Pirat geworden ist, wechselt die Fraktion auch im Chat. Man wird automatisch von Wachen auf den Südlichen Kontinenten angegriffen. Wenn man als Pirat einen Spieler tötet, landet man nicht vor Gericht.
Auf der Pirateninsel ist man sicher und nur Piraten werden dort nicht angegriffen.

- *Lesenswerte Artikel der Community und der Redaktion*

ArcheAge CBE 3 Review [User-Artikel von Gamer090]

ArcheAge: Info-Trailer stellt Features des Sandbox-MMOs vor

E3 2013: ArcheAge - Präsentation und Interview zum Open World MMORPG von Trion

ArcheAge: Trion Worlds bringt Cryengine-3-Sandbox-MMORPG auch nach Europa

ArcheAge: Aus dem Abenteuerleben einer Firran
-------

Updates folgen, gibt es etwas was ich noch ändern/ergänzen soll?


----------



## Gamer090 (24. August 2014)

UPDATE: Artikel am Ende des Startposts wurden ergänzt.


----------



## Koyote (24. August 2014)

Wow, bin echt mal gespannt, wie das Spiel wird, wenn es fertig erschienen ist.
Habe gestern die Beta gezockt und macht echt ne Menge Laune


----------



## ParaD0x1 (25. August 2014)

Habe das Spiel in der Beta bis lvl 24 gezockt und es war echt nur hartes Grinding ... ändert sich irgendwann das auch .. ?


----------



## Gamer090 (25. August 2014)

Also ich bin eigentlich nur am questen, musste bis jetzt nicht grinden. Ausser du bist schon Pirat dann wundert es mich nicht das du auf den Südlichen Kontinenten keine Quests bekommst.


----------



## ParaD0x1 (25. August 2014)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Also ich bin eigentlich nur am questen, musste bis jetzt nicht grinden. Ausser du bist schon Pirat dann wundert es mich nicht das du auf den Südlichen Kontinenten keine Quests bekommst.


 
Die Quests sind für mich das Grinden. Töte 5 davon, rette 5 Bewohner usw. Ich hatte bis jetzt keine Abwechslung :/


----------



## Gamer090 (25. August 2014)

ParaD0x1 schrieb:


> Die Quests sind für mich das Grinden. Töte 5 davon, rette 5 Bewohner usw. Ich hatte bis jetzt keine Abwechslung :/


 
Das ist leider die traurige Wahrheit von MMOs, ich habe Abwechslung mit dem Crafting. Kann dich aber schon verstehen das irgendwann mal zu viel wird. 

Zum Glück ist das Spiel PVP basiert, da ist kein Kampf wie der andere.


----------



## Gamer090 (27. August 2014)

Habe nur ich öfters mal Abstürze des Spiels die mich ohne Fehlermeldung einfach so auf den Desktop bringen? 

Habe sowas noch nie erlebt, aber an der Hardware liegt es nicht, wohl eher am Spiel das ich Framerates zwischen 10 und 124fps habe.


----------



## KnackRackBistro (27. August 2014)

Wie siehts mit einem Itemshop aus? Ist das Spiel auf P2W basierend oder ein faires play for free?


----------



## Gamer090 (27. August 2014)

Es gibt eine Item Shop, aber da gibt es nichts was deinen Charakter besser macht.

Das Abo beinhaltet zusätzlich nur die Möglichkeit ein Haus zu bauen, und du bekommst mehr Labor Points.Ausserdem generierst du Online 10 Labor Points und 5 Offline pro 5min, im Gegensatz zu den Free-Spieler die nur Online 5 pro 5im generieren.
Du kannst auch nur mit dem Abo im Auktionshaus Items verkaufen, finde ich etwas doof.

Bei den Labor Points müssen noch Verbesserungen her, manche Rüstungsteile brauchen 100 LP, also 100min warten bis du genug Punkt hast um 1! Item herzustellen.


----------



## ko11oRBLIND (28. August 2014)

Bei mir bleibt das Spiel manchmal hängen dann schwarzer Bildschirm und dann Startet der pc neu oO hat das sonst noch jmd?
Hab schon Mega Lust auf das Spiel... Ich finde es Super das man auch mit nebenaktivitäten wie crafting etc ep generieren kann ... Ansonsten sind die quests mmo typisch , ich würde aber nicht von Grinding oder Langeweile reden. Tera - das is Grinding vom feinsten  dagegen ist AA eine Erholung .. Zumindest soweit ich kam  das crafting hab ich noch nicht ganz raus aber auf das freu ich mich schon - Looten und Leveln !


----------



## dmxcom (28. August 2014)

ParaD0x1 schrieb:


> Habe das Spiel in der Beta bis lvl 24 gezockt und es war echt nur hartes Grinding ... ändert sich irgendwann das auch .. ?


 
Hast du schonmal MMO´s gezockt ? Scheinbar nicht ....


----------



## dmxcom (28. August 2014)

Für alle mit Hardwareproblemen auf DX9 umstellen.
DX11 ist noch im Test und hat scheinbar Memory Leaks.

Desweiteren find Ich manche Schlussfolgerungen hier echt zum "an den Kopf fassen"  ... sorry


----------



## Gamer090 (28. August 2014)

Also das der PC neu startet ist bei mir noch nie passiert, finde es aber schon seltsam. Mit dem Spiel scheint irgendetwas nicht zu stimmen, manche können nicht einloggen und andere haben Abstürze. 

Also ich hoffe bis zur Open Beta wird das erledigt sonst bezweifle ich das es Erfolgreich wird.

Ich mache auch mehr als nur Grinden und Quests, will in der nächsten Beta mal einen Nahkämpfer mit Stoffrüstung und Schild probieren.  
Mit dem nötigen Passiv-Skill im Verstärkungsbaum wird das schon werden mit den +700 Phys. Verteidigung.


----------



## Koyote (28. August 2014)

Ist eig der loot von Mobs jmd bestimmtem zugeschrieben oder geht's da drum, wer als erstes da ist bekommt das Zeug?


----------



## Gamer090 (28. August 2014)

Koyote schrieb:


> Ist eig der loot von Mobs jmd bestimmtem zugeschrieben oder geht's da drum, wer als erstes da ist bekommt das Zeug?


 
Wie genau meinst du das denn? In Dungeons? Dungeons gibt es kaum welche in ArcheAge deshalb habe ich die auch nicht probiert bis jetzt.


----------



## dmxcom (29. August 2014)

Das Spiel läuft seit mehreren Jahren Problemlos in Korea und Russland.
Also vielleicht eher was auf deiner Seite.
Bei Reddit etc. gibs diverse Sammelbeiträge mit Lösungen für sämtliche Problemchen, einfach mal googlen.


----------



## dmxcom (29. August 2014)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Wie genau meinst du das denn? In Dungeons? Dungeons gibt es kaum welche in ArcheAge deshalb habe ich die auch nicht probiert bis jetzt.


 
Wer den Mob taggt, woe bei WoW, bekommt den Loot.

In Instanzen gilt die Lootregel vom Gruppenführer, also auch wie in WoW z.B. Reihum oder Rollen.
Dungeons gibt es eigentlich genug, von Hardmode 5 Mann Instanzen zu 10 Mann Raids und unzähligen Open World Bossen.


----------



## BlackNeo (29. August 2014)

Gibts in ArcheAge auch genug zu tun für Hardcore PvEler die am liebsten nichts anderes machen als besseres Equip aus Raids zu holen bis alle Chars das Maximum haben? 

Dann wäre das ganze vielleicht ne Alternative zu WoW aufm P-Server. Das macht mir zwar Spaß, aber immer der selbe Content wird nach ca. 3 Jahren langsam langweilig.

Und was kostet das Abo?


----------



## Intel4770K94 (29. August 2014)

Die Grafik ist find ich nice wenn man irgendwo mit dem Boot rum cruist^^


----------



## Gamer090 (29. August 2014)

BlackNeo schrieb:


> Gibts in ArcheAge auch genug zu tun für Hardcore PvEler die am liebsten nichts anderes machen als besseres Equip aus Raids zu holen bis alle Chars das Maximum haben?
> 
> Dann wäre das ganze vielleicht ne Alternative zu WoW aufm P-Server. Das macht mir zwar Spaß, aber immer der selbe Content wird nach ca. 3 Jahren langsam langweilig.
> 
> Und was kostet das Abo?


 
Das Spiel basiert auf PVP also wenige PVE-Inhalte, beim PVE gibt es ein paar Dungeons und die üblichen Quests.

Beim PVP gibt es Gebiete die durch Spieler auf dem Nordkontinent erobert werden können, die Möglichkeit auf dem Ozean mit deinem Schiff andere Schiffe anzugreifen und es ist möglich andere Spieler anzugreifen, auch solche der eigenen Fraktion wenn man in den Bloodlust Mode geht.

Die Ausrüstung musst du entweder durch Quests bekommen oder du stellst sie selber her.


----------



## BlackNeo (29. August 2014)

Achso ok, dann ist das leider auch nichts für mich -.-

PvP reizt mich nur ab und zu, das kann ich auch in WoW haben.


----------



## Ryoniichan (30. August 2014)

Die Katze is aussem Sack.

OBT ab 4.9

Headstart am 12.9

Launch am 16.9

Freu mich schon drauf.


----------



## dmxcom (30. August 2014)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Das Spiel basiert auf PVP also wenige PVE-Inhalte, beim PVE gibt es ein paar Dungeons und die üblichen Quests.
> 
> Beim PVP gibt es Gebiete die durch Spieler auf dem Nordkontinent erobert werden können, die Möglichkeit auf dem Ozean mit deinem Schiff andere Schiffe anzugreifen und es ist möglich andere Spieler anzugreifen, auch solche der eigenen Fraktion wenn man in den Bloodlust Mode geht.
> 
> Die Ausrüstung musst du entweder durch Quests bekommen oder du stellst sie selber her.


 
Es gibt 5 Dungeons davon einen zusätzlich als Hardmode, eine schwere 10 Mann Instanz mit weitaus besserem Gear als man Craften kann, Worldbosse mit gutem bis sehr gutem Loot.


----------



## Gamer090 (30. August 2014)

dmxcom schrieb:


> Es gibt 5 Dungeons davon einen zusätzlich als Hardmode, eine schwere 10 Mann Instanz mit weitaus besserem Gear als man Craften kann, Worldbosse mit gutem bis sehr gutem Loot.


 
Stimmt die Weltbosse hatte ich ja ganz vergessen.  Aber taugt das Gear das man aus der 10 Mann Instanz bekommt auch für PVP? 

Bringt mir wenig wenn ich viel Schaden machen kann aber kaum Verteidigung habe, ein Heiler ist eben besonders im PVP nicht immer zur Stelle.


----------



## Koyote (30. August 2014)

Gibt es auch Rüstung/Waffen mit besonders gutem aussehen, das schwer zu bekommen ist?


----------



## dmxcom (31. August 2014)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Stimmt die Weltbosse hatte ich ja ganz vergessen.  Aber taugt das Gear das man aus der 10 Mann Instanz bekommt auch für PVP?
> 
> Bringt mir wenig wenn ich viel Schaden machen kann aber kaum Verteidigung habe, ein Heiler ist eben besonders im PVP nicht immer zur Stelle.


 
Es gibt kein PVE oder PVP Gear. Einzige PVP Stats Ingame sind Gems.


----------



## BlackNeo (31. August 2014)

dmxcom schrieb:


> Es gibt 5 Dungeons davon einen zusätzlich als Hardmode, eine schwere 10 Mann Instanz mit weitaus besserem Gear als man Craften kann, Worldbosse mit gutem bis sehr gutem Loot.



Ach so, ok, das ist mir leider viel zu wenig, schade...


----------



## dmxcom (31. August 2014)

BlackNeo schrieb:


> Ach so, ok, das ist mir leider viel zu wenig, schade...


 
Ist ja auch kein Theme Park MMO.


----------



## Gamer090 (1. September 2014)

Wie ist es in AA mit dem Item Shop wenn ich Abonnent bin, kann ich darauf zugreifen? Aber ich zahle dann mit Ingame-Geld oder?

Würde wenig Sinn machen ein Abo zu haben und dann auch  noch mit Echtgeld die Items zu kaufen.


----------



## dmxcom (1. September 2014)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Wie ist es in AA mit dem Item Shop wenn ich Abonnent bin, kann ich darauf zugreifen? Aber ich zahle dann mit Ingame-Geld oder?
> 
> Würde wenig Sinn machen ein Abo zu haben und dann auch  noch mit Echtgeld die Items zu kaufen.


 
Abo und Itemshop sind 2 Paar Schuhe - wie in jedem MMO. Ich bekomme bei WoW auch keine Mounts geschenkt wenn ich Abonniere.
Im Shop gibt es 2 Separate Währungen. Einmal quasi Kristalle welche man per Echtgeld aufladen kannen bzw. bei Founders Packs als Geschenk bekommt UND Loyality Tokens welche nur durch Online sein generiert werden, quasi als Schmankerl.
Mit keinem dieser beiden Währungen kann man sich Ausrüstung oder Waffen o.ä. kaufen. Rein Optische Dinge sowie Zeitersparnisse sind dabei.

Komische Schlussfolgerung da von dir ? Neu im MMO Segment ? Dann ist Archeage wohl nichts für dich. Wie erwähnt Sandbox PVP. Für MMO Neulinge eher nicht so das Terrain.


----------



## Gamer090 (1. September 2014)

Ich MMO-Neuling??  Habe schon mehrere MMOs gespielt und das mit einer Gesamtzeit von über 3 Jahren. 

Nur hatte ich bis jetzt kein MMO das so ein Hybrid-Bezahlmodell hat, also bitte zuerst fragen und nicht einfach so etwas behaupten.


----------



## dmxcom (1. September 2014)

War nicht persönlich gemeint, aber gerade weil du erst 3 Jahre in der Szene unterwegs bist, müsste dir doch eigentlich vom Platzhirsch World of Warcraft dieses Modell bekannt vorkommen.


----------



## Gamer090 (1. September 2014)

dmxcom schrieb:


> War nicht persönlich gemeint, aber gerade weil du erst 3 Jahre in der Szene unterwegs bist, müsste dir doch eigentlich vom Platzhirsch World of Warcraft dieses Modell bekannt vorkommen.


 
Nein WoW war es nicht, das ist schon laaaaaange her , damals gab es nur Abo, F2P kenne ich bei WoW gar nicht. Und nachdem hatte ich 2 Asia-F2P MMOs (Perfect World und Forsaken World) und Hybrid kenne ich eben nicht.
Naja jedenfalls diejenigen die ich wirklich lange gespielt habe, also mehr als 3 Monate.


----------



## dmxcom (1. September 2014)

Es ging um Monatsabo + Itemshop. 
Archeage ist F2P auch nur eingeschränkt Spielbar und braucht dann entweder Freunde/Gilde oder eben das Monatsabo.
Anders wäre die Botflut in Hinsicht auf Housingareas etc. unspielbar.
Auch vor 3 Jahren gabs in WoW trotz bezahltem Monatsabo, im Blizzard Store Pets, Mounts etc. mit Echtgeld zu kaufen, waren aber im Spiel niemals zu erreichen.

Als Hybrid nehme Ich da eher SWTOR, da bezahlt man den Content den man Spielen möchte - in ähnlicher Form nur Schlimmer dient da DDO.
Richtig Hybrid wirds bei Buy2Play Titeln wie GW2 mit wirklich exzessivem Ingame Store oder den Klassiker im F2P Neverwinter, mit der wohl schlechtesten Umsetzung von Free2Play.


----------



## Valdasaar (1. September 2014)

Bin am überlegen ob ich mir das Gründer Paket für 45 Euro kaufen soll oder nicht.
Lohnt es sich das Gründer Paket zu kaufen oder soll man lieber auf den Release warten der dann F2P ist?


----------



## Robonator (1. September 2014)

Bin irgendwie skeptisch was das Game angeht, scheinbar muss man so oder so Kohle hinblättern, ohne darf man sich ja nichtmal nen Garten anlegen oder hab ich das in der Beta falsch verstanden? 
Außerdem bin ich nicht grade der Fan von PvP in MMORPG's.
Bin relativ gespannt auf das Game. Das Skill/Klassensystem gefiel mir wirklich gut in der Beta und es macht echt Spaß einfach mal alles irgendwie zusammenzuwürfen. Ich glaube ich hatte nen Krieger und irgendwas magisches kombiniert und hatte am Ende nen Reaper ^^ 
Was mich besonders interessiert sind die Schiffe. Außer Potbs gibt es da draussen kein einziges Spiel mit ordentlichen Schiffen. 
Mal gucken wie es nach dem Release aussehen wird. Sollte das Game mich auch auf längere Zeit unterhalten können, dann werde ich sicherlich nen paar Euro da lassen.


----------



## dmxcom (2. September 2014)

> Außerdem bin ich nicht grade der Fan von PvP in MMORPG's.



Dann ist Archeage absolut nichts für dich - wirklich.



> scheinbar muss man so oder so Kohle hinblättern, ohne darf man sich ja nichtmal nen Garten anlegen oder hab ich das in der Beta falsch verstanden?



Beste Möglichkeit in einem F2P Spiel und beschränktem Bauplatz die Sache zu regeln.

Ausserdem - wer in Archeage Freunde/Gilde hat, braucht im Endeffekt auch keinen Patron Status.
Im Umkehrschluss heißt das, Einzelgänger kommen in Archeage nur sehr mühselig vorran.



> Bin am überlegen ob ich mir das Gründer Paket für 45 Euro kaufen soll oder nicht.
> Lohnt es sich das Gründer Paket zu kaufen oder soll man lieber auf den Release warten der dann F2P ist?



Solltest du dich bissher nicht dazu begeistern können in einer der 4 Closed Betas das Spiel mal anzutesten, lautet die Antwort wohl eher Nein.
Du wirst weder das Wissen haben, welches dir den Headstart als nützlich machen kann etc.


----------



## ko11oRBLIND (2. September 2014)

Ich würde das f2p als Probespielen bezeichnen um zu sehen ob es einem gefällt .. Antesten sozusagen 
Ich hab mir jz auch das Silver Package gekauft da ich am Anfang schon anfangen möchte zu craften... Und die Bonus credits heb ich mir auf bis ich einen besseren Einblick habe und dann kauf ich mir was hübsches...
Ansonst find ich das Modell bis jz sehr fair und durchdacht .. Wenn ich ein eigenes haus will ist das sowieso was längerfristiges und wenn mich das Spiel so lang bei Laune hält dann nehm ich auch die paar Euro in die hand... Iwie muss das ja auch finanziert werden.
Freu mich auf jedenfall auf 12.9. ;D


----------



## dmxcom (2. September 2014)

Genau so sieht es aus.
Ansonsten nach den "Freimonaten" einfach APEX im AH kaufen und fertig.


----------



## Valdasaar (2. September 2014)

Die Frage Gründer Packet ja oder nein hat sich für mich schon erledigt
Da das Spiel mehr Richtung PvP geht und ich kein PvP Spieler bin wäre es für mich rausgeschmissenes Geld, antesten möchte ich das Spiel schon werde also auf den F2P Release warten


----------



## Gamer090 (3. September 2014)

Valdasaar schrieb:


> Die Frage Gründer Packet ja oder nein hat sich für mich schon erledigt
> Da das Spiel mehr Richtung PvP geht und ich kein PvP Spieler bin wäre es für mich rausgeschmissenes Geld, antesten möchte ich das Spiel schon werde also auf den F2P Release warten


 
Ab Morgen findet die Open Beta statt  Kannst es also mal ausprobieren, hier Registrieren. Die dauert dann bis zum 8. also Montag.


----------



## Gamer090 (4. September 2014)

UPDATE: Release und das F2P bzw das Abomodell wurden von mir hinzugefügt.


----------



## Gamer090 (5. September 2014)

Open Beta und trotzdem ständig Abstürze, sorry wenn ich es sage aber langsam geht mir das Spiel mit diesen ständigen Abstürzen auf die Nerven.
Da meine anderen Spiele Problemlos laufen liegt es nicht am PC und ich bin nicht der einzige wie man bei anderen Beiträgen lesen kann und im Web.

Wenn das so weiter geht dann weiss ich nicht mal ob ich es spielen werde, langsam geht mir die Geduld aus und Lösung ist im Netz bis jetzt nichts brauchbares.


----------



## dmxcom (6. September 2014)

Wir sind über 80 Mann in der Gilde und von Abstürzen ist keiner betroffen.
Hast du vielleicht Temp Probleme oder so ?


----------



## Gamer090 (6. September 2014)

dmxcom schrieb:


> Wir sind über 80 Mann in der Gilde und von Abstürzen ist keiner betroffen.
> Hast du vielleicht Temp Probleme oder so ?


 
Nein die GPU wird höchstens 60C warm, aber du hast mich gerade auf eine Idee gebracht, ich werde einfach mal ein paar Benchmarks laufen lassen und dann sehen was dabei raus kommt.


----------



## dmxcom (7. September 2014)

24 Fixes for ArcheAge Crashes, Errors, Cryengine 3 Logo Crash, Stopped Working, Freeze, Low FPS, Glyph, Textures, DLL missing, D3Dx9

Schau mal da. Das alles mal durchgecheckt ? Besonders das mit dem Swap Space klingt plausibel.


----------



## Gamer090 (7. September 2014)

dmxcom schrieb:


> 24 Fixes for ArcheAge Crashes, Errors, Cryengine 3 Logo Crash, Stopped Working, Freeze, Low FPS, Glyph, Textures, DLL missing, D3Dx9
> 
> Schau mal da. Das alles mal durchgecheckt ? Besonders das mit dem Swap Space klingt plausibel.


 
Danke dir  Habe es mal Angepasst, aber die sollen das Spiel mal Ordentlich Programmieren, ich verbrauche laut Task Manager 3-4GB für nichts. Damit meine ich, es wird nichts im Task Manager angezeigt das 3-4GB RAM verbraucht, das Spiel braucht bis zu 2GB und noch mal soviel das OS, von den 8GB.

Und ich dachte 16GB brauche ich erst nächstes Jahr, aber jetzt schon?


----------



## dmxcom (8. September 2014)

DirectX11 oder DirectX9 ? Oder der normale Archeage Memory Leak den die Leute in Korea und Russland nicht haben :/


----------



## Gamer090 (8. September 2014)

DX9, ich konnte noch nie DX11 einstellen aber habe schon oft gehört das es nur Probleme macht.


----------



## Ryoniichan (8. September 2014)

Mit Dx11 hab ich auch nach etwas spielen einen vollen Speicher und irgendwann hilft nur noch das Spiel neu zu starten, mit Dx9 gehts grad noch so. 



(bei 8GB Ram)


----------



## Gamer090 (8. September 2014)

Schon krass oder? Entweder liegt es an den Texturen oder ich habe zu viele Spieler eingestellt die angezeigt werden, habe da mal etwas runter geregelt und es hilft schon aber im PVP? Da will ich jeden sehen können bevor er mich sieht sonst kann es schon zu spät sein. 

Werde wohl bald auf 16GB RAM aufrüsten müssen, mal sehen wie es dann läuft. Mache aber in den wenigen Stunden die mir noch in der OBE noch bleiben den Test mit den tiefsten Einstellungen, vielleicht hilft es ja. 

EDIT: Weiss jemand was das Abo kosten wird und in welchen Raten? Also ist es das übliche 1/3/6 Monate oder anders?
Welche Bezahlmöglichkeiten gibt es ausser Kreditkarte wie immer.


----------



## ko11oRBLIND (8. September 2014)

Also mir schmiert das Spiel jz auch dauernd ab .... Einen RAM Riegel muss ich noch testen aber bis jz hab ich keine errors bekommen.. Das komische bei mir ist allerdings dass es auch zb bei far cry 3 auftritt .. Also iwas dürfte bei mir Probleme machen.. Hab jz Angst dass es die Festplatte ist weil die ist neu und ich hab alles auf dieser Platte oben. Nervt ziemlich mit diesen bluescreens .. Mir gehen die Ideen aus und ich kann nicht mehr zocken T-T


----------



## Gamer090 (8. September 2014)

Wahrscheinlich hast du auch zuwenig RAM  Habe einfach mal die Auslagerungsdatei vergrössert und bis jetzt läufts.

Ich weiss nicht mehr woher ich es habe, aber dürfte helfen wenn du Englisch kannst. 



> You must be logged on as an administrator to change the size of the paging file.
> 
> Quit all applications.
> Choose Start > Control Panel.
> ...


----------



## dmxcom (9. September 2014)

Ich bin so Heiss wie Frittenfett auf den Freitag ! 
Warum geht die Zeit denn nicht rum ?

Wer noch Deutschen Anhang sucht kann sich gerne bei mir melden.
Ich werde auf Eanna mit einigen anderen Erfahrenen Leuten eine Gilde eröffnen.
Wenn ihr Lust habt, meldet euch ganz Zwanglos bei mir per PM.


----------



## Fexzz (9. September 2014)

Ist das Spiel jetzt nicht schon ziemlich P2W? Jetzt wo man Archeum-Chests kaufen kann zb?


----------



## ko11oRBLIND (9. September 2014)

Danke werd ich mal probieren mit dem RAM  

Kann man eigentlich eine kleinen Überblick über die vor und Nachteile der einzelnen Server geben? Möchte nicht den gleichen Fehler machen wie damals bei wow und auf einen falschen Server beginnen. Wäre euch dankbar


----------



## dmxcom (9. September 2014)

Fexzz schrieb:


> Ist das Spiel jetzt nicht schon ziemlich P2W? Jetzt wo man Archeum-Chests kaufen kann zb?


 
Wohl eher nicht. Vieles wurde übertrieben.
Die Archeum Chest ist eigtl. für das Mount gedacht. Das Archeum sind nur Trostpreise wenn Sie drin sind.
Es wurde auch mehrfach ausgerechnet z.B. bräuchte man um ein nichtmal BiS Schwert zu Craften rund 1000€ inkl. Beruf skillen.
Dann muss man das Schwert auch noch Aufwerten sog. "Regraden". Dabei kann ab einer bestimmten Stufe das Item auch zerstört werden 

Soll heissen, Nein - kein P2W. Allerdings wird heutzutage von Leuten die scheinbar nicht soviel Ahnung haben, Convience- und Timegateitems als Pay to Win zu bezeichnen. Denen ist aber nicht geholfen und finden sich in jedem Free 2 Play Spiel der letzten Jahre als Forentrollleichen. Trion hat sogar sämtliche Mounts und Gleiter im Shop generfed, damit Sie auf dem gleichen Niveau der im Spiel erhältlichen sind. Ich glaube das sagt mehr aus 

Bissher ist jeder mega gehyped der es eine Zeitlang gespielt hat und das System dahinter auch verstanden hat.


----------



## Gamer090 (9. September 2014)

dmxcom schrieb:


> Ich bin so Heiss wie Frittenfett auf den Freitag !
> Warum geht die Zeit denn nicht rum ?
> 
> Wer noch Deutschen Anhang sucht kann sich gerne bei mir melden.
> ...


 
Da habe ich mit meiner Gilde auf Kyprosa schon mal eine Konkurrenz weniger.  Wenn es den Kyprosa wird.



ko11oRBLIND schrieb:


> Danke werd ich mal probieren mit dem RAM
> 
> Kann man eigentlich eine kleinen Überblick über die vor und Nachteile der einzelnen Server geben? Möchte nicht den gleichen Fehler machen wie damals bei wow und auf einen falschen Server beginnen. Wäre euch dankbar


 
Shatigon wird wohl der vollste sein, selten das ich den nicht als "High" gekennzeichnet gesehen habe.
Ich habe Dahuta und Kyprosa probiert und beide liefen gut bei mir, der Gold-Spam ist bei beiden sogar der selbe. 

Blöd nur, das man Gold, soweit ich weiss, nicht handeln kann.


----------



## ko11oRBLIND (9. September 2014)

Dahuta und kyorosa dürften aber anscheinend die Mass conflict Server sein was ich jz so gesehen habe .... Bin am überlegen auch auf eanna zu spielen. Dort dürfte die deutsche com am größten sein scheinbar.  Was versteht man unter einem RPler? Also Rollenspieler ist mir klar aber meint man damit Leute die nur pve zocken? Dh questen und craften? Ich mein das tu ich auch aber ich hab auch Lust auf pvp also ich versteh nicht ganz warum hier so getrennt wird

Edit: die größte deutsche RP com ist aus eanna, Ansonst sind die meisten deutschen Spieler aber auf kyprosa. Bleibt für mich nur noch offen was einen RP Spieler vom pvp Spieler unterscheidet


----------



## Gamer090 (9. September 2014)

Naja ein RP (Roleplay) Spieler ist einer der auch so redet und schreibt wie im Mittelalter und sich auch so verhält. 
Normal schreiben und reden wie wir es tun wird nicht gerne gesehen.
Die können alles spielen, PVE und PVP aber das Rollenspiel liegt im Vordergrund.

Ja Kyprosa ist voll von Deutschen Spielern, der halbe Fraktonschat war Deutsch.


----------



## ko11oRBLIND (9. September 2014)

Ah ok danke  dann wird es dich kyprosa


----------



## moosmupfel (9. September 2014)

hallo, werde wohl freitag ebenso mit archeage anfangen und les hier gerade das spiel sei enorm RAM-lastig? Dh ich mit meinen derzeitigen 4 GB Ram werd das wohl nicht spielen können oder?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (10. September 2014)

Och, mit 4GB RAM hatt ich bisher in der Beta kaum Probleme, von daher mach dir da nicht zu viele Sorgen.


----------



## dmxcom (10. September 2014)

Also Dahuta und Kyprosa werden die Ober Gank Server werden.
Wrr haben uns daher für Eanna entschieden, mittlerweile auch über 55 Gildenanmeldungen im Guildex sowie einige versteckt in Foren.
Ist auch der Server mit den 2t meisten Deutschen Gilden. Als offizieller Roleplay Server wird er länger nicht mehr gehandelt, also keine Angst 

Na klar kann man Gold handelm, wieso nicht ?

Wer auf Eanna eine Erfahrenes Grüppchen auf Westseite sucht, der kann sich am Freitagabend bei mir Ingame (Xsai) melden.


*An die Moderatoren:*
*Ist es möglich für Archeage einen Unterbereich in MMO zu erstellen ?*
_-> Denke es wird in Zukunft jede Menge Fragen dazu geben, damit kann man das etwas Übersichtlicher halten. Desweiteren hätte ich bissher über 80 Guides die Ich gerne posten würde irgendwie _


----------



## moosmupfel (10. September 2014)

Ohh interessante Anmerkung, welche Server werden denn überhaupt eher überwiegend deutsch bevölkert sein um Gleichgesinnte zu finden? Du schreibst eanna sei der 2. größte hinsichtlich der deutschsprachigen. Was ist denn der erste? Oder fällt das in Richtung gank Server. Bin ja sowieso schon immer pvp schisser aber lernwillig, sofern mir Spielspass nicht durchs ständige abschlachten beim Blümchen pflücken etc verdorben wird.


----------



## ko11oRBLIND (10. September 2014)

moosmupfel schrieb:


> Ohh interessante Anmerkung, welche Server werden denn überhaupt eher überwiegend deutsch bevölkert sein um Gleichgesinnte zu finden? Du schreibst eanna sei der 2. größte hinsichtlich der deutschsprachigen. Was ist denn der erste? Oder fällt das in Richtung gank Server. Bin ja sowieso schon immer pvp schisser aber lernwillig, sofern mir Spielspass nicht durchs ständige abschlachten beim Blümchen pflücken etc verdorben wird.


 
genau darüber bin ich mir auch nicht im klaren - tendiere aber aktuell auch zu Eanna da ich beim questen oder craften nicht wie in TERA permanent von high level kiddies gefarmt werden möchte. Ich mein ich steh schon auch auf pvp aber diese gank sache brauch ich glaub ich nicht 
mal schaun was gamer090 sagen wird... hier sei noch angemerkt dass gamer090 und ich auch eine gilde aufstellen wollen, wenn also jmd interesse an einer anfangs überschaubaren aber hilfsbereiten truppe hat, ist er sicher gern willkommen.

hoffe hier nicht gegen iwelche "keine werbung" vorschriften zu verstoßen oder unrechtmäßig zu werben ^^   ansonst bitte einfach PM dann editiere ich


----------



## dmxcom (10. September 2014)

*Also es gibt 4 EU Server zu Release.*
*Eanna* - Hier haben sich Gesamt *56 Gilden* auf der Seite angemeldet - Anzahl Angemeldeter *Deutscher Gilden 12* - Querbeet Zentral Europa
*Dahuta* - Hier haben sich Gesamt *59 Gilden* auf der Seite angemeldet - Anzahl Angemeldeter *Deutscher Gilden 2* - English Only beinahe 
*Shatigon* - Hier haben sich Gesamt *36 Gilden* auf der Seite angemeldet - Anzahl Angemeldeter *Deutscher Gilden  0* - Spanier etc. Überall
*Kyprosa* - Hier haben sich Gesamt *74 Gilden* auf der Seite angemeldet - Anzahl Angemeldeter *Deutscher Gilden 17 *- Max Conflict Server

Dazu sei zu sagen, das sich nicht jede Gilde auf der Seite angemeldet hat und ich zum Beispiel mitbekommen habe, das zusätzliche Deutsche Gilden auf Eanna kommen wollen. Solltet Ihr also Deutsche Gilden suchen, so habt ihr nur 2 Möglichkeiten: Eanna oder Kyprosa. Zu Kyprosa ist zu sagen, das sich dort fast Ausnahmlos Gilden tummeln, die bereits seit Anfang der Alpha Hardcore Archeage Gilden sind. Für Neuanfänger oder Gildenlose ist dort nichts zu holen, lasst euch bitte nicht dort abfarmen 

Quelle: Archeage / Servers / EU - Guildex - The Archeage Guilds Index

Wie gesagt, gerne könnt Ihr euch Vertrauensvoll auf Eanna an mich wenden. PM´s sind bei Fragen auch gerne gesehen.


----------



## ko11oRBLIND (10. September 2014)

Danke für die Übersicht 

habe in div foren auch schon gelesen dass sich manche gilden absichtlich bedeckt halten was die serverwahl angeht weil man vermeiden will dass einem gegenallianzen usw folgen ... mir war nie so bewusst dass dieser gildenfaktor so eine riesen rolle spielt oO   da gibt es ja schon fast kriege zwischen den einzelnen fraktionen, abgesehen von berüchtigten gank gilden etc. ... naja man lernt nie aus ;D

gut also ich für meinen teil werde dann doch Eanna aufsuchen weil es mir im Grunde egal ist aber mir das Gesamtbild dort eher zusagt. Ob das alles so stimmt und wie das in Zukunft sein wird kann eh niemand sagen aber aktuell richte ich mich halt danach.

falls wer meinen ingame namen wissen möchte einfach pm senden, ich weiß aktuell nämlich noch nicht was es wird ^^


----------



## moosmupfel (10. September 2014)

vielen Dank für die Info, dann werde ich mich wohl auch für Eanna entscheiden. Da ich gildenlos bin und nicht allein rumdümpeln mag, bin ich für Anschluss sehr zu begeistern. Allerdings weiß ich nicht wie ich es zeitlich schaffe am Freitag, da bei mir heute eingebrochen wurde und das nun u.a. meinen kompletten Zeitplan durcheinander gewirbelt hat. Daher kann ich nicht direkt jemanden mit Angabe von feststehendem Zeitpunkt verbindlich zusagen


----------



## ParaD0x1 (11. September 2014)

moosmupfel schrieb:


> vielen Dank für die Info, dann werde ich mich wohl auch für Eanna entscheiden. Da ich gildenlos bin und nicht allein rumdümpeln mag, bin ich für Anschluss sehr zu begeistern. Allerdings weiß ich nicht wie ich es zeitlich schaffe am Freitag, da bei mir heute eingebrochen wurde und das nun u.a. meinen kompletten Zeitplan durcheinander gewirbelt hat. Daher kann ich nicht direkt jemanden mit Angabe von feststehendem Zeitpunkt verbindlich zusagen


 
Mein Beileid  ... Wurde bei nen Kollegen von mir auf Arbeit (Charlottenburg) auch diese Woche 
Hoffe haben nicht allzu viel geklaut 

@btt:  Werder mich denke auch mal einspielen als F2P, aber das mit dem Auktionshaus in der F2P-Version geht mir auf den ****..


----------



## Gamer090 (11. September 2014)

ParaD0x1 schrieb:


> Mein Beileid  ... Wurde bei nen Kollegen von mir auf Arbeit (Charlottenburg) auch diese Woche
> Hoffe haben nicht allzu viel geklaut
> 
> @btt:  Werder mich denke auch mal einspielen als F2P, aber das mit dem Auktionshaus in der F2P-Version geht mir auf den ****..


 
Das AH für F2P ist wirklich Mist und bringt dich so nicht wirklich voran, da musst du noch extra einen Mitspieler der Abo hat bitten dir etwas zu verkaufen. Denn musst du aber auch vertrauen können, nicht das er dann  mit dem Geld abhaut.


----------



## dmxcom (11. September 2014)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Das AH für F2P ist wirklich Mist und bringt dich so nicht wirklich voran, da musst du noch extra einen Mitspieler der Abo hat bitten dir etwas zu verkaufen. Denn musst du aber auch vertrauen können, nicht das er dann  mit dem Geld abhaut.


 
Nene Gamer. Es gibt für 150 Diamanten im Echtgeldshop eine AH Lizenz. Warum die überhaupt extra verkauft wird, obwohl Sie so billig ist, weis ich nicht. 
Einfach bei Release von nem Kumpel kaufen lassen als F2P Spieler oder im AH kaufen.

Finde Ich echt gut.

@Moosmupfel,Gamer und Co.: Labert morgen Abend einfach Xsai an, solange Ihr auf Westseite spielt


----------



## Gamer090 (11. September 2014)

dmxcom schrieb:


> Nene Gamer. Es gibt für 150 Diamanten im Echtgeldshop eine AH Lizenz. Warum die überhaupt extra verkauft wird, obwohl Sie so billig ist, weis ich nicht.
> Einfach bei Release von nem Kumpel kaufen lassen als F2P Spieler oder im AH kaufen.
> 
> Finde Ich echt gut.
> ...


 
Stimmt die kann man ja kaufen für Diamanten bzw Loyalitätspunkte wenn Abo hast.

Ok ich "labere" dich morgen Abend mal an  Mich findest du unter den Namen Sarpedon wenn verfügbar. Um welche Zeit starten die Server Morgen eigentlich? Habe bis jetzt keine Mail dazu bekommen.


----------



## dmxcom (11. September 2014)

Um 19:00 Uhr unsrer Zeit.

Wir sehn uns !


----------



## Gamer090 (11. September 2014)

dmxcom schrieb:


> Um 19:00 Uhr unsrer Zeit.
> 
> Wir sehn uns !


 
Ok  Mal sehen wer zuerst das Haus fertig hat, darauf freue ich mich schon lange.  Ich weiss auch schon wo es hinkommt falls es da Platz hat, aber das verrate ich noch nicht.


----------



## ko11oRBLIND (11. September 2014)

Worin liegt der Vorteil eines Hauses eigentlich? Hab das noch nicht verstanden und weiß auch nicht wo man es bekommt ^^


----------



## moosmupfel (11. September 2014)

Darf ich euch dann mit meinen fragen nerven? Ich hab keine Beta spielen können und hab daher bei vielem Null Ahnung. Auch das mit dem Haus was mich recht interessiert, hab ich schon vernommen, dass es nur begrenzt Platz gibt. Sprich wenn ich kacknoob das vertrödel dann bleibt mein Char wohl obdachlos?!?


----------



## Robonator (11. September 2014)

Natürlich kannste fragen stellen 
Soweit ich das verstanden habe, ist das so. Allerdings musste halt quasi eine Miete zahlen und wenn das jemand nicht tut dann wird der Platz eben wieder geräumt.
Btw war morgen der Headstart oder der eigentliche Release?


----------



## moosmupfel (11. September 2014)

Supi. Gib's vllt auch irgendwie nen ts Server oder so fürs fragen? Wäre zumindest einfacher- wenn nicht, auch net schlimm


----------



## dmxcom (11. September 2014)

Also mit dem Housing wird man schon eine Zeit lang haben um auch für sich noch einen Spot zu finden. Selbst nach Wochen noch und Monaten noch.
Problem ist: Die ganzen guten Stellen sind von Beginn an sehr begehrt. Sei es nun Nähe einer Specialty Workbench, dem Meer etc. Kommt eben drauf an was man tun möchte.
Generell empfiehlt es sich, zuerst die kleine Farm per Story Quest zu holen, an dem Punkt hat man ebenfalls genug Gilda Stars für ein kleines Haus.
Nun kann man beides so platzieren, das man später durch abbreissen etc. mehr Platz hat um z.B. noch seine Große Farm etc. daneben zu stellen.
Das ist allerdings nur für geübte Leute, sollte man aber dennoch in Betracht ziehen.

*Was einem das Housing etc. bringt ?*

Das Thema ist ziemlich umfangreich. Generell kann man auf seinem Land Farmen oder Häuser errichten. Es gibt auch so ein Zwischenhaus names Farmhaus.
Auf einer Farm kann man Bäume,Tiere,Pflanzen etc. anbauen und abernten um Mats fürs Crafting zu bekommen. Quasi essentiel wichtig. Denn 90% aller Ressourcen in Archeage sind von Spielern generiert.
Häuser wiederrum dienen einem als Teleport Punkt, Bett zum Labor regenerieren, Kisten um Loot zu verstauen und jede Menge Optikspielereien.

Achtung: Ab dem 4ten Grundstück werden die Steuern exorbitant teurer.

*Teamspeak ?*
Also ich kann generell Interessierten Leuten meine TS Daten per PM senden. Gerne hab Ich da 1-2 Antworten für euch bzw. das richtige Guide zur Hand.
Meine persönliche Archeage Guide Sammlung beträgt derzeit 96. Also Ich hab quasi alles abgedeckt 

Gerne freut sich unser Grüppchen auch um zuwachs, denn je mehr in Archeage, desto besser. Es gab bissher kein Spiel welches Ich gespielt habe, in dem eine Gruppe mehr und mehr wichtiger wird.

*Headstart ?* 
Ja morgen um 19:00 ist der Headstart Release.


----------



## Gamer090 (11. September 2014)

@dmxcom, Mist da war wohl jemand schneller mit Antworten. 

Bei den Häusern hast du noch vergessen, das die nur Spieler mit dem Patron Status haben können bzw Abo. 

Wer kein Haus will kann sich ein Abo sparen, aber bedenkt, Exklusiv im Abo gibt es das Verkaufen im Auktionshaus, das bezahlen der Haussteuern , 10 statt 5 Online und 5 statt 0 Offline an Labor Points (Arbeitspunkte).


----------



## dmxcom (11. September 2014)

> Exklusiv im Abo gibt es das Verkaufen im Auktionshaus,



Ne  Hatte ich ja bereits erklärt. Auction License - Archeage Database 1.2
Einmalig 150 Diamanten. Das ist quasi eines der billigsten Items - ca. 5 Gold wert.

Ansonsten kann man das Housing in der Family mit Patron Freunden teilen, dann kann man bei Freunden anbauen wenn jemand ein Feld für jemanden aufstellt. 
Also hat man das auch umgangen.

Der Labor Point Reg ist spätestens seit den "Workers Compensation Pots" nebensächlich geworden.

Also auch als F2P kann man Spass haben.

Oben genanntes geht teilweise auch mit Fremden via Gold.


----------



## Gamer090 (12. September 2014)

dmxcom schrieb:


> Ne  Hatte ich ja bereits erklärt. Auction License - Archeage Database 1.2
> Einmalig 150 Diamanten. Das ist quasi eines der billigsten Items - ca. 5 Gold wert.
> 
> Ansonsten kann man das Housing in der Family mit Patron Freunden teilen, dann kann man bei Freunden anbauen wenn jemand ein Feld für jemanden aufstellt.
> ...


 
Die F2P Spieler können auch den Patron Status ohne Echtgeld kaufen, das habe ich nicht damit gemeint. Sondern nur das was ohne Zusatzausgaben aus dem Item Shop oder Auktiionshaus inbegriffen ist.


----------



## dmxcom (12. September 2014)

Schon klar. Wollte da nur etwas Entwarnung geben für die F2P Spieler.


Bald gehts loooooooooooooooooooos - ich halts schon nicht mehr aus


----------



## dmxcom (12. September 2014)

*Finale Patch Notes für den Release Client:*

*GAMEPLAY*
* Die Droprate von Geldbörsen von Monstern wurde deutlich erhöht.
* Die Droprate von Sonnenlicht-, Mondlicht- und Sternenlicht-Archeum aus Geldbörsen wurde beträchtlich erhöht.
* Die Chance auf Ausrüstung aus Geldbörsen von Monstern wurde erhöht. Diese Gegenstände können entzaubert werden, um Archeum zu erhalten.
* Das Rezept für "Solide Achse" ist wieder verfügbar und das Bauen von Fischerbooten somit wieder möglich.

*INTERFACE*
* Die Suche im Auktionshaus funktioniert nun auf französisch und deutsch.

*MARKTPLATZ*
* Das Marktplatz-Inventar wurde hinsichtlich beworbener Gegenstände und der Kategorisierung von Verbrauchsgütern neu gestaltet.
* Der Gegenstand für zusätzliche Charakterplätze wurde hinzugefügt. Accounts können pro Region über maximal 6 Charakterplätze verfügen, mit einer Obergrenze von bis zu 4 Charakteren pro Server.
* Die Abklingzeit des Arbeitstranks "Arbeiterlohn" wurde wieder auf 12 Stunden und der Preis wieder auf 300 Credits erhöht.
* Die Auktionshauslizenz, die es Nicht-Stammspielern ermöglicht, Auktionen zu erstellen, wurde hinzugefügt. Sie ist nicht handelbar.

*SONSTIGES*
* Die Warteschlangen-Priorisierung für Stammspieler ist nun noch schneller.

*DEMNÄCHST VERFÜGBAR*
* Kosmetische Kostüme: Eine zufkünftige Spielversion entfernt die Werte von allen Kostümen, die im Spiel erhältlich oder herstellbar sind, ebenso wie sie von Kostümen aus dem Marktplatz entfernt wurden. Ähnlich der Normalisierung der Reittier-Geschwindkeiten soll diese Änderung "Power Creep" [Anm: Verschlechtern von bestehenden Gegenständen durch die Einführung von neuen, stärkeren] und Werte-Inflation verhindern sowie gleichzeitig die Wahlmöglichkeit für Kostüme fördern und verhindern, dass "beste" Gegenstände getragen werden müssen, um die Fähigkeiten eines Charakters zu maximieren.
* Verbesserter Anti-Spam: XLGAMES liefert uns eine Möglichkeit, unsere intern entwickelte Anti-Spam Technologie zu integrieren, die im Laufe der Zeit lernt und dann Spam sowie Spammer löscht, bevor ihr diese überhaupt seht. Mit mehr Details dazu ist nächste Woche zu rechnen.

*ANMERKUNGEN*
* Dieser Patch umfasst weniger als 200MB für die Open-Beta-Spielversion (8.5GB groß als Neuinstallation) und ist ab sofort als Download in Glyph verfügbar. Beachtet, dass der Frühstart am 12. Septemer um 10:00 Uhr PDT (UTC-7) beginnt.


----------



## Gamer090 (12. September 2014)

Das mit dem Spam Filter ist so eine Sache, wenn manche für ihre Gilde werben können sie irgendwann nicht mehr werben und bekommen keine neuen Mitglieder. 
Sogar solche landen auf den Ignorlisten, also das ganze sehe ich zum Teil Vorteilhaft, aber auch Kritisch an.


----------



## dmxcom (12. September 2014)

Bald Feierabend - dann ab Nahrung und Flüssigkeit besorgen für die nächsten Tage 

Los Zeit geh ruuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmm !


----------



## Gamer090 (12. September 2014)

Versuche gerade mich in Glyph einzuloggen und kommt immer die Fehlermeldung mit dem Fehler 2025 das keine Verbindung möglich ist, ihre Server sind einfach überlastet.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (12. September 2014)

Soo... 
Zum ersten mal Rausgeflogen und 50min Warteschlange!
Also wer mich adden will: Latharn, Elf, Requiem (Zauberei, Okkultismus, Bardenkunst), Eanna.


----------



## Gamer090 (13. September 2014)

Nach 1 Stunde Wartezeit war ich um 20:15Uhr auch endlich drin aber es sind zu viele Spieler auf einem Server.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da wollte einfach keiner warten auf die Quest, ich habe es aber geschafft nachdem ich über 3 Stunden lang andere Quests gemacht habe und dann mit Glück diese Quest von dort Annehmen konnte.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (13. September 2014)

3h Wartezeit auf einen Quest ist schon heftig!

Hat hier sonst noch wer solche Probleme mit Arbeit oder ist das eher eine Suchti-Bremse?


----------



## dmxcom (13. September 2014)

So Main auf 30 gelevelt und noch nen 15er Twink hinterher. Farmplatz in Two Crowns und Sanddeep. 1a 

Die Quests waren echt überlaufen - der Wahnsinn.

Ich habe auf Eanna eine Gilde eröffnet - einfach Xsai ingame anlabern.


----------



## Gamer090 (13. September 2014)

Auf 30 oha, bist aber schnell im leveln oder du hast die Nacht nicht geschlafenn 

Habe über 700 Arbeitspunkte also keine Probleme, weiss jemand wo gute Farmplätze für Stein und Holz sind?


----------



## Gamer090 (14. September 2014)

Das kann doch wohl nicht war sein das wir immer noch eine Beta spielen oder? 



Bugs seit mehreren Betas immer noch die selben
In den Betas waren die Server besser erreichbar (Wenn das jetzt schon nicht geht, denkt mal wie es beim Release sein wird)
Verbindungsabbrüche sind an der Tagesordnung, Lags ebenfalls.
Glyph macht immer mehr Probleme
Ich habe schon mehrere MMO-Releases miterlebt und so schlimm war es nie bis jetzt. US-Server gibt es 6 und wir haben 4, die sollen uns auch 6 geben oder am Release hagelt es Kritik ohne Ende.


Wenn die Stammspieler zum Teil schon 1 Stunde warten müssen in der Warteschlange will ich nicht wissen wie es ist mit 4-5000 Spielern vor einem die zuerst eintreten, wenn man nicht Stammspieler ist. Das dauert dann einige Stunden und dann verlässt man das Spiel bis man es irgendwann ganz aufgibt.

EDIT: Laut Trion wurden sie Opfer von DDoS Attacken was natürlich die schlechte Verfügbarkeit der Server erklärt. 
Ich frage mich trotzdem weshalb sie sich nicht etwas besser schützen, hier sind so viele zahlende Spieler dabei und bin etwas enttäuscht.


----------



## Gamer090 (15. September 2014)

Um 19:40 kam die Meldung von den Entwicklern das 2 neue Server eröffnet worden sind, je 1 für EU und US.

Eine halbe Stunde später habe ich da einen Charakter erstellt der so heisst wie der andere auf Eanna und mit lvl 8 hatte ich mein Haus. xD

Wer also noch ein Haus will und dem es nicht stört von vorne anzufangen, oder den anderen Charakter als Twink zu benutzen, der sollte sich beeilen, auf Eanna waren schon am zweiten Tag alle Plätze voll. 

Der Release ist erst morgen für alle, also da es der einzige Server ist der momentan keine Warteschlange hat, wird der wohl auch bald voll.

Mein erster Charakter wird ein ganz netter Bürger von nebenan der einfach mal nur etwas PVP macht und sich ganz lieb um seine Farm kümmert. 

Der neue wird das Gegenteil , stehlen und morden und den Knast besuchen , heisse auf beiden Servern sogar gleich was das ganze etwas spannender macht.


----------



## Marques85 (17. September 2014)

wie viel GB hat das Game?!


----------



## Robonator (17. September 2014)

Marques85 schrieb:


> wie viel GB hat das Game?!


 
Insgesamt braucht es 16GB oder so. Der Download war bei ca 10GB. 
Btw welcher der Server ist denn nun der neue EU? Blick da nich so ganz durch.


----------



## Marques85 (17. September 2014)

Ah ok dann dauert das was^^ ... Ist das eher nen klassisches MMO oder wie Wildstar vom kämpfen her?


----------



## Robonator (17. September 2014)

Arche Age ist eher klassisch. Also Gegner anklicken und dann Skills rauskloppen. 

Btw irgendwie ja schon unspielbar. Hab mir heute extra noch den Server rausgesucht der eine der niedrigsten Populationen hat und jetzt erzählt der mir was von 2h Warteschlange :/ 
Achja und wie kommt es das ich Stammspielerstatus habe?


----------



## Gamer090 (17. September 2014)

Marques85 schrieb:


> wie viel GB hat das Game?!


 
Aktuell rund 24GB ich würde mal 30GB für das Spiel freilassen.



Robonator schrieb:


> Arche Age ist eher klassisch. Also Gegner anklicken und dann Skills rauskloppen.
> 
> Btw irgendwie ja schon unspielbar. Hab mir heute extra noch den Server rausgesucht der eine der niedrigsten Populationen hat und jetzt erzählt der mir was von 2h Warteschlange :/
> Achja und wie kommt es das ich Stammspielerstatus habe?


 
Die Warteschlange nervt und als Stammspieler kannst du froh sein wenn du nach 1 Stunde!!! reinkommst. Als Nicht-Stammspieler wirst du wohl ewig warten 

Weshalb du den Stammspieler Status hast kann ich dir nicht erklären, ausser du hast ein Gründerpaket gekauft.


----------



## Robonator (17. September 2014)

Ne gekauft hab ich mir gar nix, hab das Symbol halt bei der Charaktererstellung und später oben links halt ingame gesehen. Nach kurz Googlen hab ich halt rausgefunden das es quasi das Abo ist. Woher ich das aber hab weiß ich noch immer nicht, auch sehe ich nicht wo ich sehen kann wie lange ich das noch hab


----------



## ParaD0x1 (17. September 2014)

Ist das Spiel jetzt eigentlich auch auf deutscher Sprache spielbar?


----------



## Robonator (17. September 2014)

ParaD0x1 schrieb:


> Ist das Spiel jetzt eigentlich auch auf deutscher Sprache spielbar?


 
Teils. Hatte vorhin noch ne Quest mit Koreanischen Text.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (17. September 2014)

ParaD0x1 schrieb:


> Ist das Spiel jetzt eigentlich auch auf deutscher Sprache spielbar?


 
Wer sich mal seine Freundesliste genau anschaut, erkennt den Google-Übersetzer!


Spoiler



Die haben da ernsthaft "race" mit "Rennen" ersetzt.


----------



## Gamer090 (18. September 2014)

Robonator schrieb:


> Ne gekauft hab ich mir gar nix, hab das Symbol halt bei der Charaktererstellung und später oben links halt ingame gesehen. Nach kurz Googlen hab ich halt rausgefunden das es quasi das Abo ist. Woher ich das aber hab weiß ich noch immer nicht, auch sehe ich nicht wo ich sehen kann wie lange ich das noch hab


 
Es wird dir im Charakterauswahlbildschirm oben Links kurz eingeblendet und nachdem du mit dem Charakter im Spiel bist.
Wenn es dir nicht angezeigt wird dann hast du den Stammspielerstatuts als Anzeigefehler drin.


----------



## Robonator (18. September 2014)

Jup, heute nach dem Einloggen hab ich es aber auch nicht mehr. Naja die Laborpoints gestern hab ich trotzdem eingesackt 
Gibt es da vll sowas wie 4h Stammspieler für neue Chars oder so?

Edit: Laut Fraktionschat hat Trion versehentlich einige F2P Spieler für ne Zeitlang den Patronstatus gegeben 


Und ich kann mich echt nicht entscheiden was ich zocken soll :/ Zur zeit bin ich Trickster also Schattenspiel, Bogenschießen und Hexerei. Hätt aber schon irgendwie bock auf so nen Zweihandkämpfer, gleichzeitig würd ich auch gern eher was in Richtung Magie zocken... ach man.


----------



## ParaD0x1 (18. September 2014)

Ich hab die Beta noch auf dem PC, denke mal ich teste es als F2P an


----------



## Gamer090 (18. September 2014)

Robonator schrieb:


> Jup, heute nach dem Einloggen hab ich es aber auch nicht mehr. Naja die Laborpoints gestern hab ich trotzdem eingesackt
> Gibt es da vll sowas wie 4h Stammspieler für neue Chars oder so?
> 
> Edit: Laut Fraktionschat hat Trion versehentlich einige F2P Spieler für ne Zeitlang den Patronstatus gegeben
> ...


 
Teste hier mal verschiedene Skillungen -> ArcheAge Talentplaner, ich habe auch mehrere Stunden verbracht um herauszufinden was mir am meisten Spass macht. 

Mein Main hat Schattenspiel, Magie, Illusion und mein Twink hat Anstatt von Magie, Wille (Aura irgendwas)


----------



## Robonator (18. September 2014)

Jo hab da auch viel rumgespielt und mir einiges angeschaut. 
Ich bevorzuge übrigens eher diese Seite, die deutsche da ist irgendwie grässlich übersetzt  ArcheAge Builder - Arche-Base
Hab mich vorhin nochmal reskillt zur Schattenklinge. Damit geht es eigentlich ganz gut. (Shadowplay, Battlerage, Witchcraft)
Den Daggerspell bzw Reaper hatte ich in der Beta schon gezockt und er gefiel mir gar nicht


----------



## Bunny_Joe (18. September 2014)

Hmm ich würde es mal gern spielen, aber 4700er in der Warteschlange zu sein machts schwer das Spiel zu genießen.

Ich werde dann halt nochmal in 1 oder 2 Wochen reinschauen, wenn sich der Ansturm gelegt hat.


----------



## Robonator (18. September 2014)

Nach meiner Erfahrung kann man von ~ 0:00 bis 9:00Uhr recht gut zocken


----------



## Hansvonwurst (18. September 2014)

Robonator schrieb:


> Nach meiner Erfahrung kann man von ~ 0:00 bis 9:00Uhr recht gut zocken


 
Och, um 12 Uhr kann man sich innerhalb von 15 min auch noch einloggen.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (18. September 2014)

Ja da habe ich aber keine Zeit. Ich will schon am Abend 1 oder 2 Stunden entspannt zocken, nicht jedoch wenn ich doppelt so lange dafür warten soll


----------



## Robonator (18. September 2014)

Bunny_Joe schrieb:


> Ja da habe ich aber keine Zeit. Ich will schon am Abend 1 oder 2 Stunden entspannt zocken, nicht jedoch wenn ich doppelt so lange dafür warten soll


 
Einfach erst gar nicht mehr ausloggen


----------



## Bunny_Joe (18. September 2014)

Robonator schrieb:


> Einfach erst gar nicht mehr ausloggen


 
Sorry ich kann den PC nicht mal für 15min unbenutzt anlassen. Bin da einfach zu öko und dank SSD ist das Ding ja auch in 20 Sekunden an.


----------



## Gamer090 (18. September 2014)

Robonator schrieb:


> Jo hab da auch viel rumgespielt und mir einiges angeschaut.
> Ich bevorzuge übrigens eher diese Seite, die deutsche da ist irgendwie grässlich übersetzt  ArcheAge Builder - Arche-Base
> Hab mich vorhin nochmal reskillt zur Schattenklinge. Damit geht es eigentlich ganz gut. (Shadowplay, Battlerage, Witchcraft)
> Den Daggerspell bzw Reaper hatte ich in der Beta schon gezockt und er gefiel mir gar nicht


 

Ist Geschmackssache jedem gefällt eine andere Skillung und jeder spielt auch anders.  Den Skill-Calculatir den du gepostet hast ist auch ok. 



Bunny_Joe schrieb:


> Hmm ich würde es mal gern spielen, aber 4700er in der Warteschlange zu sein machts schwer das Spiel zu genießen.
> 
> Ich werde dann halt nochmal in 1 oder 2 Wochen reinschauen, wenn sich der Ansturm gelegt hat.


 
Dann hoffe ich für dich das wenn du in die 30er Zone kommst nicht gefarmt wirst von den Feigen High-lvls die nix anderes können. 



Robonator schrieb:


> Nach meiner Erfahrung kann man von ~ 0:00 bis 9:00Uhr recht gut zocken


 
Stimmt da ist wirklich am wenigsten los besonders wenn man Stein farmen muss ist das Super. 



Robonator schrieb:


> Einfach erst gar nicht mehr ausloggen


 
Dann wirst du eben von den "Göttern" ausgeloggt  Kein Witz, diese Meldung kommt immer wenn du Verbindungsabbruch hast.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (18. September 2014)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Dann hoffe ich für dich das wenn du in die 30er Zone kommst nicht gefarmt wirst von den Feigen High-lvls die nix anderes können.


 
Auch in diesen Zonen gibt es Friedenszeiten! Jedenfalls auf dem Kontinent. Aber Krieg ist da eher die Regel, aber 3-4h sollte pro Tag drin sein. GL HF die zu erwischen!


----------



## Hansvonwurst (19. September 2014)

Das geht jetzt eindeutig zu weit:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Anscheinend ist das Problem, dass die Leute nicht mehr das Spiel verlassen und viele Leute einfach afk Plätze belegen.


----------



## Gamer090 (19. September 2014)

Nur 55 Leute vor dir? Ich hatte auch schon 2500 aber als Stamspieler ist man da nach etwas mehr als eine Stunde durch.  

Ich hoffe auch das sie das Automatische Log Off einführen, wenn ein Spieler 15min nichts macht dann wird er ausgeloggt.
In den meisten MMOs ist es so hier leider noch nicht. 

Falls du doch auf den Server gelangst, PN doch mal mich an -> Sarpedon. Falls du auf dem Westkontinent spielst.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (19. September 2014)

Ich meinte eher 55 Leute und trotzdem >1h Wartezeit.
Da der Server grad eh in die Wartung musste, werd ich dich danach mal anschreiben.
Edit: Ich wär auch "Wessi" mit dem Elf "Latharn", ein Requiem (Zauberei, Okkultismus, Berdenkunst), z.Z. Lvl. 32.


----------



## Robonator (19. September 2014)

Ich selber zocke auf Aier und ich find das Laborpoints System immer beschissener, besonders wenn du ein neues Item hast. 
Aber naja immer noch fairer als andere Systeme z.B. Echtgeld für Schlüssel investieren mit denen du dann aus den Dungeons Beute mitnehmen darfst etc.


----------



## Gamer090 (19. September 2014)

Robonator schrieb:


> Ich selber zocke auf Aier und ich find das Laborpoints System immer beschissener, besonders wenn du ein neues Item hast.
> Aber naja immer noch fairer als andere Systeme z.B. Echtgeld für Schlüssel investieren mit denen du dann aus den Dungeons Beute mitnehmen darfst etc.


 
Ein Item ist noch Harmlos, ein Haus ist da schon anders: 

1 Steinpaket -> 100 Steinziegel -> 300 Stein
25LP                -> 500LP                 -> 1000LP

100 Steinziegel zu je 5LP und 300 Stein zu je 10LP. 

Und das ist nur das erste Paket, du brauchst dann noch 2 andere die unterschiedlich sind, je nachdem ob dein Haus Hauptsächlich aus Stein oder Holz besteht.

Falls die Rechnung oben falsch sein sollte dann korrigiert mich bitte, will hier keine falschen Infos verbreiten.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (19. September 2014)

Und das ist nur das kleine Haus!


----------



## Robonator (19. September 2014)

Ich kauf mir doch keine Ressourcen im Itemshop? Die Farm ich wenn dann selber, außerdem kann ich mir ja eh kein Haus bauen da ich 1. kein Geld bezahlt habe und 2. kein bock habe dauernd extra blechen zu dürfen. 
Ich werd mir maximal nen schnieken Gleiter und ne AH-Lizenz anlegen, das wars dann auch


----------



## Gamer090 (19. September 2014)

Du kannst keine Ressourcen im Item Shop kaufen  Nicht mal Rüstung gibt es dort. 

----

Was mich aber langsam die Geduld raubt sind die Abstürze, kann ich mindestens 1 nur 1 Tag mal ohne Abstürze spielen? 
Die Beta lief so gut und da dachte ich, ich spiele ein Fertiges Spiel. Jetzt kommt es mir so vor, als ob ich eine Beta spiele. 
Die werden von mir kein Geld mehr sehen, nachdem mein Abo fertig ist, werde ich als F2P Spieler Unterwegs sein.
Bis dahin werde ich so viel Holz anbauen wie es nur geht, will mir später die Galeone holen. 

Wenn sie bis Ende Jahr es nicht schaffen das Spiel Ordentlich zum laufen zu bringen dann war es das für mich mit ArcheAge!


----------



## Robonator (19. September 2014)

Klang halt so wegen "Steinpaket" ^^
Crashes hatte ich bisher keinen einzigen.


----------



## Marques85 (20. September 2014)

hat noch wer ca. alle 30 s Ruckler im Spiel?!

Und gibts nen Trick wie man nicht aus dem Spiel rausfliegt?^^ Bin froh online zu sein aber wenn ich mal 30min AfK muss flieg ich immer und steck in der Warteschleife ...

Hatte nicht gesehen, dass man zwischen Nordamerika und Europa wählen kann ... ist mein lv 15 Char jetzt weg da ich auf Europa spielen will^^


----------



## Gamer090 (20. September 2014)

Weg ist er nicht, nur kannst du keine Charaktere von einem zum anderen Server transferieren.

Auf FB hatte ich mal gelesen das sie daran arbeiten AFK Spieler automatisch auszuloggen, finde ich gut, dann wird die Warteschlange etwas kürzer weil der Server nicht so ausgelastet ist. 
Ich weiss du würdest am liebsten den ganzen Tag eingeloggt sein und AFK sein, aber diejenigen die Warten müssen sind froh wenn sie endlich rein kommen.


----------



## Marques85 (20. September 2014)

und wie kann das sein das das bei anderen MMOs nicht so ist (mit der Warteschlange?!) ist der Andrang einfach zu hoch?


----------



## Gamer090 (20. September 2014)

Marques85 schrieb:


> und wie kann das sein das das bei anderen MMOs nicht so ist (mit der Warteschlange?!) ist der Andrang einfach zu hoch?


 
Keine Ahnung wie viele Spieler auf jeden Server sind, aber anscheinend schon. Es werden ständig neue Server eröffnet und aus den 4 EU Servern sind bis jetzt 7 geworden, wahrscheinlich kommen noch mehr.

Ich kann mich aber an andere Releases von MMOs erinnern bei denen das selbe Problem vorhanden war.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (20. September 2014)

Marques85 schrieb:


> und wie kann das sein das das bei anderen MMOs nicht so ist (mit der Warteschlange?!) ist der Andrang einfach zu hoch?


 
Im Grunde hat sich ArcheAge die Zwickmühle selbst gestellt. Sie wollen halt nicht neue Server aufmachen, die in 3 Monaten so gut wie leer sind und nicht genug Endcontent (=PvP) für die Spieler da ist. Andereseits kann man dann auch wegen der ganzen Bauprojekte wie z.B. Gildenfestungen oder Immobilien nicht einfach sagen: Hey, wir setzen die Server XY zusammen, denn da würden diese Fraktionen miteinander kollidieren.


----------



## Gamer090 (20. September 2014)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Im Grunde hat sich ArcheAge die Zwickmühle selbst gestellt. Sie wollen halt nicht neue Server aufmachen, die in 3 Monaten so gut wie leer sind und nicht genug Endcontent (=PvP) für die Spieler da ist. Andereseits kann man dann auch wegen der ganzen Bauprojekte wie z.B. Gildenfestungen oder Immobilien nicht einfach sagen: Hey, wir setzen die Server XY zusammen, denn da würden diese Fraktionen miteinander kollidieren.


 
Da hast du Recht das es keinen Sinn macht leere Server zu haben, aber es macht auch keinen Sinn wartende und genervte Spieler zu haben, dann werden die Server erst richtig leer.


----------



## ParaD0x1 (21. September 2014)

Also ich würde ja gerne das Spiel mal austesten .. aber 4500 Leute sind leider vor mir ..


----------



## Robonator (21. September 2014)

Habt ihr das schonmal gehabt das ihr zu den falschen Positionen geportet wurdet? 
Hab versucht mit dem Buch zu nem Ort zu gelangen und war plötzlich ganz woanders als ich eigentlich hin wollte. Ist mir nu schon zwei mal passiert. Einmal in eine Gegend die ich gar nicht kannte


----------



## Gamer090 (21. September 2014)

ParaD0x1 schrieb:


> Also ich würde ja gerne das Spiel mal austesten .. aber 4500 Leute sind leider vor mir ..


 
Kommt darauf an auf welchem Server, ich habe bis jetzt auf Aier keine Probleme bzw da bin ich höchstens in 5min drin. 



Robonator schrieb:


> Habt ihr das schonmal gehabt das ihr zu den falschen Positionen geportet wurdet?
> Hab versucht mit dem Buch zu nem Ort zu gelangen und war plötzlich ganz woanders als ich eigentlich hin wollte. Ist mir nu schon zwei mal passiert. Einmal in eine Gegend die ich gar nicht kannte


 
Ich porte selten weil ich die Steine lieber verkaufe, aber ist mir noch nie passiert. Solange du nicht auf einmal in ein Feindliches Lager teleportierst, ist alles noch Harmlos.


----------



## ParaD0x1 (21. September 2014)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Kommt darauf an auf welchem Server, ich habe bis jetzt auf Aier keine Probleme bzw da bin ich höchstens in 5min drin.


 
Wollte jetzt auch auf Aier anfangen, lass den Launcher im Hintergrund einfach mal laufen, und schau alle halbe Stunde ob ich denn nun schon eingeloggt bin


----------



## Robonator (21. September 2014)

Ah nice auf Aier bin ich auch. Bis ca 10 Uhr haste sehr gute Chancen reinzukommen. Danach ist bis Mitternacht meist Warteschlange angesagt


----------



## Gamer090 (22. September 2014)

Als Nicht-Stammspieler hast du wahrscheinlich überall schlechte Karten.


----------



## ParaD0x1 (22. September 2014)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Als Nicht-Stammspieler hast du wahrscheinlich überall schlechte Karten.


 
Ja merk ich grade... 1Uhr -> Warteschlange


----------



## ko11oRBLIND (22. September 2014)

Hab jz auch auf Aier begonnen .. 5 Stunden auf eanna warten macht keinen Spaß.. See you on Aier 

Edit - 5 Stunden als founder versteht sich -.-


----------



## ko11oRBLIND (24. September 2014)

Falls noch jemand Probleme mit Bluescreens / Abstürzen / Freezes hat - ich vermute dass das Spiel sehr empfindlich auf OC reagiert. Habe seit dem ich sowohl GPU OC als auch CPU OC rausgenommen hab beim ArchAge spielen keine Abstürze mehr.  Wollte ich noch bekannt geben - vllt hilft es ja jmd 

greets


----------



## _maxe (24. September 2014)

Wir brauchen mehr Aier!!


----------



## Robonator (24. September 2014)

Hab meinen zweiten Char nun aufm US-Server erstellt, da ist noch platz und dort hab ich auch Leute zum zocken


----------



## Gamer090 (24. September 2014)

Heute kam von einem GM Ingame die Meldung das 3 weitere Server eröffnet worden sind, glaube es sind 3 EU Server.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (25. September 2014)

Jo, sind 3 neue da. Allein wegen dem Namen juckts mich schon auf "Nui" zu gehen, aber z.Z. hab ich keinen Bock nochmal von vorne anzufangen.


----------



## ParaD0x1 (25. September 2014)

Die neuen Server wären dann wohl für mich interessant, weil ich definitiv (auch wenn ich gern mit euch spielen würde) keine 4 Stunden in der Warteschlange zu Aier sein will


----------



## streetjumper16 (25. September 2014)

Hat noch jemand das Problem das sich der Launcher einfach schließt ? Ich öffne in und sobald er mal offen ist schließt er sich einfach 
Hab schon alles mögliche versucht


----------



## Gamer090 (25. September 2014)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Hat noch jemand das Problem das sich der Launcher einfach schließt ? Ich öffne in und sobald er mal offen ist schließt er sich einfach
> Hab schon alles mögliche versucht


 
Fehlermeldung kriegst du keine? Meinst du mit Launcher den Glyph Client oder das grüne Blatt mit dem Text drauf?


----------



## streetjumper16 (25. September 2014)

Den Client meine ich.

Nein, er öffnet kurz und schließt gleich wieder und verschwindet im nichts. Kein Dienst etc. ist dann offen. Gestern ging es ja noch da ich ja das Spiel runtergeladen habe 

Edit: Hab den Client auch schon im AV & Firewall zugelassen aber bringt nichts!


----------



## Gamer090 (26. September 2014)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Den Client meine ich.
> 
> Nein, er öffnet kurz und schließt gleich wieder und verschwindet im nichts. Kein Dienst etc. ist dann offen. Gestern ging es ja noch da ich ja das Spiel runtergeladen habe
> 
> Edit: Hab den Client auch schon im AV & Firewall zugelassen aber bringt nichts!


 
Musste erst mal etwas überlegen und deshalb die späte Antwort  

Bei mir hatte ich in der Beta ähnliche Probleme und geholfen hat, das ich Glyph als Admin starte und zwar so:

Geh auf -> C:\Program Files (x86)\Glyph -> Rechtsklick auf Glyph Client -> Eigenschaften -> Kompatibilität -> Programm als Administrator ausführen, ein Haken setzen -> Ok

Starte Glyph erneut und es kann sein das Windows fragt ob du es wirklich ausführen willst, weil du es als Admin startest.


----------



## _maxe (27. September 2014)

Also ich bin echt zufrieden auf Aier. Gestern einige male zur prime time eingeloggt und jedesmal nicht langer wie
20 minuten in der Schlange gewesen. War auch der einzige server der abends keine Warteschlange hatte. Ausgenommen die ganz neuen
Natürlich ..
Und bezüglich Häuser gibts auch noch platz.
Wo spielt ihr denn? East oder west?


----------



## Gamer090 (27. September 2014)

Auf Aier ist die Situation so, der Server wurde kurz vor dem Ende des Headstarts erstellt und wer kein Haus hatte aber eins wollte, hatte dort einen Charakter erstellt und ein Haus gekauft.

War witzige Aktion, alle hatten es eilig um an die 15 Gilda Stars zu kommen für das Haus, ich hatte meins schon mit lvl 8 
Dafür muss man nur die Main Quest machen, also die grünen.

Da manche aber nur da ein Haus haben und nie Online sind, wird ihr Haus in den nächsten Tagen wegen Überfälliger Zahlung abgerissen. Die werden sich wundern wenn sie Online kommen und auf einmal Post haben aber kein Haus.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (27. September 2014)

Heute darf man die ersten Häuser abreißen!
Mal schauen, was ich da so schönes machen kann!


----------



## streetjumper16 (27. September 2014)

Es funktioniert übrigens wieder zum Teil. Spiel ist gewöhnungsbedürftig wen man Jahrelang nur Aion gespielt hat  Aber schaut echt gut aus


----------



## Robonator (27. September 2014)

Das Wasser sieht echt nice aus.
Hat aber jemand anderes das Problem mit den Ladezeiten? In Städten wie die Stadt der Türme ruckelt es nur so vor sich hin weil das Game ständig irgendwas am laden ist. Ladebildschirme dauern bis zu zwei Minuten und wenn ich z.B. aus nem Dungeon rauskomme dauert es erstmal 5-10min bevor er meine Umgebung fertig geladen hat


----------



## Gamer090 (27. September 2014)

Robonator schrieb:


> Das Wasser sieht echt nice aus.
> Hat aber jemand anderes das Problem mit den Ladezeiten? In Städten wie die Stadt der Türme ruckelt es nur so vor sich hin weil das Game ständig irgendwas am laden ist. Ladebildschirme dauern bis zu zwei Minuten und wenn ich z.B. aus nem Dungeon rauskomme dauert es erstmal 5-10min bevor er meine Umgebung fertig geladen hat


 
Welcher Server? (Dahuta,Kyprosa,Shatigon oder Eanna? )

Bei mir auf Aier passiert das nicht aber ich habe auch nur Mittlere Einstellungen und spiele mit locker über 100fps, wenn ich aber höhere  Einstellungen aktiviere läuft es nicht mehr flüssig.


----------



## Robonator (27. September 2014)

Bin auf Inoch. Hab auf maximum durchschnittlich um die 60-80fps.


----------



## Gamer090 (27. September 2014)

Evtl hilft es wenn du mal die Grafikeinstellungen runterschraubst, ich könnte auch höher aber dann läufts nicht mehr richtig.


----------



## Robonator (27. September 2014)

Das hab ich logischerweise ausprobiert, ändert dennoch nichts daran das er ewig am laden ist.


----------



## Gamer090 (27. September 2014)

Da fällt mir noch was ein, kann es sein, auch wenn es eigenartig klingt, das deine Auslagerungsdatei zu klein ist?
Schau mal während des Spielens im Task Manager nach unter dem Reiter Leistung wie stark die Ausgelastet ist.


----------



## Robonator (27. September 2014)

Eigentlich nicht sollte die ausreichen da sie bei 16GB ist.


----------



## Gamer090 (27. September 2014)

Robonator schrieb:


> Eigentlich nicht sollte die ausreichen da sie bei 16GB ist.


 
Du spielst auf einem US-Server? Hmm... vielleicht deswegen? Ist natürlich toll wenn die Rush Hour haben du am Schlafen bist und somit nicht mit Verbindungsabbrüchen rechnen musst oder von anderen Spielern angegriffen wirst. 

Als Test würde ich mal auf einem der neuen EU Server einfach mal zum testen einen Charakter erstellen, ich vermute das du einfach eine Schlechte Verbindung und hohen Ping zu den US-Servern hast.

Ich habe auch schon andere MMOs gespielt auf US/Asia-Servern und Ping von 200-400ms war da Normal wie gut der Ping hier sein muss damit du keine Probleme hast kann ich dir so auf die schnelle nicht sagen.


----------



## Robonator (27. September 2014)

Ich rede nicht von Lags oder low fps. 
Ein hoher Ping erklärt nicht warum es bis zu 5 Minuten dauert bis der hier mal die Texturen etc oder die Händler geladen hat. 
Und auf dem EU Server ist es genauso, auf dem zocke ich aber nicht mehr.


----------



## Gamer090 (27. September 2014)

Im Netz finde ich als Lösung:



DirectX9 anstatt 11 einstellen
Treiber aktualisieren (nehme an das hast du)
Multithreading und Anti-Aliasing deaktivieren


----------



## Robonator (27. September 2014)

AA is deaktiviert. Multithreading muss ich mal nachgucken und ich hoffe DX9 sieht nicht allzu schlecht aus. :/


----------



## Nightslaver (27. September 2014)

Robonator schrieb:


> AA is deaktiviert. Multithreading muss ich mal nachgucken und ich hoffe DX9 sieht nicht allzu schlecht aus. :/


 
Ich konnte bis jetzt keinen nennswerten Unterschied zwischen DX9 und DX11 in Archeage feststellen. Aber gut mal zu wissen wie man den träge ladenden Texturen Herr wird.^^
Hatte das zwar bis jetzt nicht zu häufig aber paar mal ist mir das auch schon aufgefallen.


----------



## Robonator (29. September 2014)

Der Switch auf Dx9 hats gebracht. Läuft nun super.


----------



## Nightslaver (29. September 2014)

Irgendwie bin ich mit meiner gewählten Klassenkombi nicht so richtig zufrieden.

Spiele im Moment: Schießkunst, Schattenspiel, Hexerei. Wobei ich Hexerei schon neu gewählt habe anstelle für Verteidigung.

Ich weiß nicht, Schießkungst und Schattenspiel passen ja ganz gut zusammen, aber beim Dfensivpotenzial, wofür ich halt die 3te Klasse wählen wollte, will nichts so richtig reinpassen...


Vieleicht sollte ich erstmla meinen Bogenschützen pausieren und meinen Nahkämpfer anfangen zu spielen.
Der setzt auf Kampfeszorn, Okultismus und Verteidigung. Gefühlt passt die Kombi irgendwie stimmiger zusammen.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (29. September 2014)

Wie wärs bei der dritten Klasse mit Auramantie mit den ganzen Immunität gegen CC Zaubern?
Man muss ja in der dritten Klasse nicht soo viele Punkte investieren (oder gar keine).


----------



## Nightslaver (29. September 2014)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Wie wärs bei der dritten Klasse mit Auramantie mit den ganzen Immunität gegen CC Zaubern?
> Man muss ja in der dritten Klasse nicht soo viele Punkte investieren (oder gar keine).


 
Ja, es ist auch nicht so einfach in allen 3 Klassen was zu investieren mit maximal, glaube ich, 28 Punkte die man bekommt muss man schon genau überlegen was man will.


----------



## Gamer090 (29. September 2014)

Es sind bis lvl 50 "nur" 23 Punkte die du hast, manche Talentkalkulatoren haben lvl 55 Eingestellt aber die Europäische/US Version hat nur bis 50.

Auramantie ist definitv ein guter Baum, ich habe da nur den Buff für mehr HP, die anderen 22 Punkte gehen zu je 11 an den Magiebaum und den Kampfeszornbaum.
Der Vorteil, der Magiebaum hat den Skill Isolierlinse, das dir nur schon auf Rang 3 oder 4, über 1k Schaden abblockt, zusammen mit dem HP Skill vom Auaramantiebaum hast einiges an HP.

Den Vitalismusbaum hatte ich auch Versucht, aber der Heal dort ist zum Gähnen, wäre schön wenn ich nicht auf Rang 10 des SKills warten muss um 1k HP zu heilen.

Bin mit meiner jetzigen Zusammenstellung zufrieden und werde wohl auch so weiter spielen.


----------



## Nightslaver (29. September 2014)

Hab jetzt beim Bogi  Hexerei gegen Auramantie getauscht. Scheint mir wirklich insgesammt das rundeste zu sein. Vor allem auch da man mit Meditation auch noch gut sein Mana regenerieren kann.


----------



## Marques85 (13. Oktober 2014)

Hab mir auch Auramantie  beim Bogi / Schatten dazu gepackt. Eig. nur wegen Meditieren aber der Skill ist schon verdammt gut und selbst im Fight hat man schnell Mana zurück


----------



## Rarek (29. Oktober 2014)

also ich hab als 3. vitalismus (Waldläufer)


----------



## Onkeldieter (21. November 2014)

Moin, allerseits. Auf welchem Server spielt ihr denn alle so? 
Habe jetzt auch mal angefangen zu spielen und gefällt mir eigentlich ganz gut! Nur fehlt halt der Anschluss.


----------



## Rarek (22. November 2014)

nebe und momentan wieder alleine unterwegs, da der Gildenleiter meinte er habe keinen Bock mehr...


----------



## Todesklinge (8. April 2015)

gelöscht


----------



## Gamer090 (17. April 2015)

Rarek schrieb:


> nebe und momentan wieder alleine unterwegs, da der Gildenleiter meinte er habe keinen Bock mehr...





Todesklinge schrieb:


> Das Spiel ist so sterbenslangweilig.
> Kaum hat man max Level und einen Kutter wird es öde.
> 
> Ich spiele auf Aier und würde da gerne einiges an (ich gebe) Gold + Item Shop Sachen, im Wert von 10-20 Euro gegen permanente Waffen (ich möchte) in APB R, All Point Bulletin Reloaded tauschen, auf dem Server Patrioten EU 2.
> ...



Mir ist das Spiel nach dem Hype auch langweilig geworden, spiele momentan andere Spiele und erwarte den baldigen Release von (hoffentlich) guten Games für PC und WiiU. 
Falls in Zukunft wieder gute MMOs kommen, werde ich die gerne mal kostenlos! ausprobieren.


----------



## Todesklinge (29. Juli 2015)

nix los


----------

